# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Gap filling - No More Gaps Exterior any good?

## JB1

I'm getting the painters to paint my new weatherboards. 
There are some gaps between the fibre cement weatherboards and the trim. 
I wanted to gap it with polyurethane sealant which is what James Hardie recommends to seal the T&G joins.  
However, I just found out the curing time before you can paint it is 7 days and painters have been booked in in a few days. 
Secondly, the painters don't work with polyurethane sealant but use Selleys No More Gaps Exterior and Weatherboard  which is paintable after a few hours. 
Is No More Gaps Exterior a good long term product, or should I do the polyurethane sealant myself and tell the painters to come back in a week?

----------


## rebuildr86

no more gaps ext is perfectly fine.
Probabyl better if you are going for a light colour also.

----------


## JB1

> no more gaps ext is perfectly fine.
> Probabyl better if you are going for a light colour also.

  Ok thanks, good, I'm not a fan of (internal) No More Gaps but Painter said they used the exterior version which I didn't know existed. 
Will be going for a light grey colour, would be paint better than than on polyurethane?

----------


## mangrovejack

External grade no more gaps is great - vastly different from the interior stuff.  Has much more elasticity and is great for external joints in weatherboards etc.

----------


## ChocDog

Yep, used the weatherboard one for all our weatherboard reno. 3 years later I have zero issues with it. Recommend it for sure.  
====

----------

